# Gift to myself - art work



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I couldn't resist this painting when it was conveniently in front of me at the restaurant I had lunch at with coworkers yesterday. The artist is actually a waitress at the restaurant, which made the purchase sort of easy. It was a large chunk out of my pocketbook but probably cheap as far as art goes. The back wasn't done very well, but I guess no one sees the back anyway! (duct taped onto the frame). Anyway, I really love it and thought I'd share.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Piscesgirl,

It's nice to see you giving yourself a treat. I have always wanted to buy some artwork but never have. It always feels a little intimidating to me, like will I still want it when I get home after spending all this money. Anyway, I like your painting and hope it gives you many years of enjoyment.

Happy Thanksgiving from a snowy Vermont,
Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Bill! I agree that art is sort of intimidating -- especially when one thinks of the folks that actually study it and etc. (which I don't). But, my thought is that one should surround oneself with whatever it is that one likes -- whether or not others appreciate it as well. If others do appreciate it too, well than that's icing on the cake!  I think I'll still like this piece for the years ahead (I hope so anyway!). Thanks again! 

Snowy Vermont -- brrrrrrrrrrrr Hope you manage to stay warm!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm no art critic, but I can see why you like it. I think it looks very nice and it is also colorful. I think it being painted by a local person adds to the appeal... Nice find


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Trena


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, very nice PG! 
We're sort of into wildlife art, and if we see something that really catches our attention, we aren't afraid to spend a little more on it. After all, it is part of the atmosphere of your abode. 

You should ask the gal if she could make a painting like that of one of your tanks...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Jan! I agree, that it is part of the atmosphere of your abode, and makes it more of a 'home' so to speak. Perhaps we should start a thread of pictures of APC member's art! 

That's a thought seeing if she will paint a tank for me -- I'll have to wait for next year's gift to myself for that  I did win an commissioned art piece on Aquabid and she painted a picture of my Killiefish, Baby, and that's on another wall. I'll go ahead and post that one here, too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG, That is a keep sake for sure. I like it (just like Mikey)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Trena -- I actually had to have her paint me two of them because the first one was stolen at my mailbox. I told the folks that framed the second for me if someone brings in just like it to call me and the police!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Brilliant colors Piscesgirl! What location did you select for hanging? I especially like the way the plants were depicted to correctly represent their position a watery environment. The fish seem to be behaving as though it's feeding time!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Plattykins! Aren't Koi always prepared to eat? hehe. The first place I selected I put about 6 or 7 holes in the wall and couldn't find a stud, so I moved it to a hallway -- which really isn't the best spot, but I guess it's ok for now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG... Don't you hate mobile homes, always hard to find a stud when you need one (he,he)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> PG... Don't you hate mobile homes, always hard to find a stud when you need one (he,he)


 Yea, they sure have their drawbacks at times  Is yours as poorly insulated as mine is?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Yea, they sure have their drawbacks at times  Is yours as poorly insulated as mine is?


Ain't they all... At least the older ones for sure.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

An excellent find girl ..... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Marge!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, that's another nice one PG! Gee, come to think of it, I really don't have any aquatic art in the house, just wildlife. Hmmm. 

Don't feel bad, we have a pretty new house, and I have a heck of a time to find the studs too. I must be inept at using a studfinder. LOL!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Jan! *thinks it's time for Jan to add to her art collection*


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Thanks Plattykins! Aren't Koi always prepared to eat? hehe. The first place I selected I put about 6 or 7 holes in the wall and couldn't find a stud, so I moved it to a hallway -- which really isn't the best spot, but I guess it's ok for now.


The hall! Yikes. Try a spot where two panels come together at the batten on the wall. They attach to somethin' at that point.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a beautiful picture PG. It's much nicer than the one my brother bought that I told you about. It's a "Great Find!" I like your Killifish picture too.

If you're ever in Burlington, stop in Seasons. It's a great Chinese buffet on S. Church St. about a two miles from Elon College. It's right behind Wright Bros. Steak House. I know that you're vegetarian, but come in and check out their little Chinese gift shop. They usually have "silk paintings" of Koi and other critters. They're gorgeous! There's nice crystal sculptures and many other things there. You can get stuff at good prices.You bargain with them about the price. If you buy something, don't pay list price. They also have a 250g aquarium in the dining area and at the entrance is a Chinese waterfall/pool with goldfish in it. It's a nice little place.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The best part of the painting is that you'll always remember the story behind how you got it. Its always more fun to have met the artist. You made her day too I'm sure.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's so very true, GB! I kind of wish I suggested to her to paint more fish paintings -- but then again, I would have to find the money to buy them all!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Left C! Seasons sounds like a neat place. I think I've been to Burlington only once, but I'll be sure to stop there if I go by again!


----------

